# Memes Are The Greatest Medicine



## BunnyBoxHop

Post your memes here! Post anything and everything that you think is funny! Follow all BYH rules, be family friendly and NO cussing or beeping out certain letters. That's just as bad.

Just a little something to get you guys started on! 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Want to join?
@ChickenCowboy02 
@Dan26552 
@micah wotring 
@Hybridchucks 
@LauraBrown 
@Flock Master64 
@Poka_Doodle 
@CinnamonEli 
@Sourland


----------



## BantammChick




----------



## BunnyBoxHop

BantammChick said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## greybeard

I'm not much on internet memes, but there's one yet to be written in this video..somewhere.
https://www.facebook.com/cobus.bekker.5/posts/1953441038263543?pnref=story

I just noticed the poll. The no vote is mine. I'm pretty much pragmatic in all things,and internet memes to me just seem pretty silly or juvenile. My age and life experiences probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## misfitmorgan




----------



## BunnyBoxHop

greybeard said:


> I'm not much on internet memes, but there's one yet to be written in this video..somewhere.
> https://www.facebook.com/cobus.bekker.5/posts/1953441038263543?pnref=story
> 
> I just noticed the poll. The no vote is mine. I'm pretty much pragmatic in all things,and internet memes to me just seem pretty silly or juvenile. My age and life experiences probably has a lot to do with it.


Oh my goodness! I really shouldn't laugh at that! 

I understand. I know a few people who memes wouldn't be their thing, because of what they went through.


https://plus.google.com/105458713514722915374/posts/Mw8EQTMqd8F


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

misfitmorgan said:


> View attachment 36953
> View attachment 36954
> View attachment 36955
> View attachment 36956


  :


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## BunnyBoxHop

OneFineAcre said:


> View attachment 36960


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows




----------



## TheCuteOrpington




----------



## TheCuteOrpington




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## misfitmorgan




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Southern by choice

I truly laughed out loud!


----------



## newbiekat




----------



## RollingAcres

Lets see how many of you got this song stuck in your head now!


----------



## misfitmorgan

thanks a lot


----------



## RollingAcres

I saw it on facebook and had the song stuck in my head...someone should share my pain! lol


----------



## misfitmorgan

I love this...it reminds me a graveyard girl.


----------



## greybeard




----------



## greybeard




----------



## AmberLops




----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule




----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha I love those!!


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## AmberLops




----------



## greybeard




----------



## AmberLops




----------



## mystang89

greybeard said:


> View attachment 63686



LOL
That was me yesterday when I left the gate open to the front pasture after cutting hay. Expected to see all the sheep hitching rides somewhere else.


----------



## mrs.mystang89

mystang89 said:


> That was me yesterday when I left the gate open to the front pasture after cutting hay.



@mystang89 I can see you doing this to me LOL!


----------



## Baymule

mrs.mystang89 said:


> @mystang89 I can see you doing this to me LOL!


And I can see you slamming the lid back down on him!


----------



## mrs.mystang89

@Baymule , Absolutely!!!


----------



## Baymule

mrs.mystang89 said:


> @Baymule , Absolutely!!!


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## AmberLops




----------



## Baymule

Walking on a beach is boring anyway. A couple days on a beach and I am itching to GO.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Walking on a beach is boring anyway. A couple days on a beach and I am itching to GO.


Ha ha!
I want to go to Australia...they have a place you can get into a glass box and they put you underwater with crocodiles...you can't say that wouldn't be fun!


----------



## animalmom

That would not be fun.


----------



## AmberLops

animalmom said:


> That would not be fun.


How would that not be fun?! Up close with the giant crocs?


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## greybeard




----------



## AmberLops




----------



## AmberLops




----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


>


----------



## Baymule

WHERE'S THE RECYCLING BIN?


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule




----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha I love those @Baymule


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## AmberLops

This goes with your jaguar one @Baymule


----------



## Baymule

Haha!


----------



## cluckmecoop7

MORE, MORE!!!!


----------



## CrazyAboutAnimals




----------



## mystang89

CrazyAboutAnimals said:


> View attachment 71458


That's my daughter lol.


----------



## CrazyAboutAnimals

mystang89 said:


> That's my daughter lol.


To tell the truth........thats SO me!!!!!


----------



## MuldrowHomeFarm

Corona got me like....


----------



## Finnie




----------



## The Ranch Girl




----------

